

Things Linus Torvalds said at LinuxCon 2013 - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.extremeta.com/linus-torvalds-said-linuxcon-kernel-developer-panel

======
jlas
Here's a video [http://youtu.be/84Sx0E13gAo](http://youtu.be/84Sx0E13gAo)

~~~
joeblau
Thanks. I can't read.

------
joeblau
Just in response to #1, he's been doing A LOT of merging:
[https://github.com/torvalds](https://github.com/torvalds)

~~~
zeckalpha
And that is just those on Github.

------
e28eta
Reading this, I found myself wondering what the other panelists had to say. I
understand Linus attracts the clicks (he got mine), but surely they said some
interesting things too.

------
robertnn
Since it was a bit slow for me, cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_RNpf-T...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_RNpf-
TIB4gJ:www.extremeta.com/linus-torvalds-said-linuxcon-kernel-developer-
panel/390+&cd=1&hl=sv&ct=clnk&gl=se)

~~~
hobs
Thanks, its 500ing atm.

After edit: “We need more conferences in the Caribbean,” said Linux. “That
said I have been diving enough because two days ago I was on a boat and it
turned out that I knew the boat captain because he used to be on a boat in
Hawaii. When you start recognizing boat captains from around the world you
know there is something really, really right.”

I bet writing Linux and Linus two dozen times makes things like this happen
constantly.

------
z3phyr
Will the newer versions of linux, git and co be written in the C programming
language, 20-30 years from now?

~~~
jlgreco
Linux? Almost beyond any doubt at all.

Git? The official tools probably will be, but that doesn't really matter one
way or the other. "Git" is more a data model and a frame of mind than it is a
piece of software, and you can already choose to use jGit to work on that data
model, within that frame of mind.

~~~
zanny
I've never investigated it, and a google search turns up questionable results,
but would Linux be compatible with kernel modules compiled to .so's that have
C ABIs? IE, C++ with extern "C". D and Rust have a similar export scheme
available I think.

I'd get a lot more involved in the kernel proper if I wasn't stuck in 1999 =\
(I think the kernel allows C99). I use classes and templates too much in C++
to go back.

~~~
steveklabnik
While you can extern C, Linux will never move to C++:
[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-
control.git/5791...](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-
control.git/57918)

As someone who contributed a bit to a kernel in D, it's... interesting. Rust
could be used to write a kernel as well, but I'd recommend anyone to wait for
1.0 before doing so...

~~~
zanny
Good to know if I ever need to implement a brand new device driver. Otherwise
I'm stuck in C anyway since everything is written in C.

Principally, that is the reason even though I'd love to fix the internal
breakage of the linux desktop (pulseaudio issues, gstreamer, mesa, wayland,
etc) all of them are written in C and I drank Bjarnes kool-aid and can't go
for an entire source file in C without desperately wanting a C++ feature of
some kind. The abstractions are just such huge productivity gains writing
everything imperatively drives me nuts (at that, a _lot_ of my code _is
imperative_ , but only when it is right for the job - if I have a great
description of a collection of data and functionality, classes are correct; if
I need to treat functions as data and avoid state functional is correct; etc -
trying to lock myself into one methodology after writing in all 3 makes me
feel heavily restricted, it is one of the reasons I love python).

------
reledi
> We need more conferences in the Caribbean

If I ever go back to living in the Caribbean, I'd be willing to organize some.

------
vxxzy
Interesting! The US government asked for a backdoor? Who'd of thought?

~~~
anxiousest
It was a joke.

~~~
a3n
He presented it in a joking way, but it would be hard for me to believe that
he or the larger kernel community hasn't been approached. Backdoors through
cooperation would be the least effort and surest way to get in and _stay_ in.
Backdoors by stealth would risk discovery and removal.

------
EugeneOZ
this site looks horrible on mobile phone.

------
rickjames28
I was curious what kind of hoops they had to go through to get the woman on
stage. Obviously there was a concerted effort to get a woman on stage for a
dog-n-pony show. Or maybe she is a major player in the Linux kernel
development scene, but I absolutely know there was talk behind the scenes to
get her up there.

And before the P.C. gestapo gets on my case. I think it's great that women are
involved in software engineering. I'm more interested in the P.C. dynamics to
promote it.

------
chatman
Did he not talk about his choice of foul language and need (or lack of need)
for discipline, esp. in mailing lists?

~~~
jborica
I'm thankful that he's only Icelandic and not Balkan. Slavic culture commonly
incorporates swearing in just about every aspect of life in casual,
entertainment, and business settings. We would never hear the end of it from
the web tabloids/bloggers of the world.

~~~
wonderzombie
Do people really think that swear words in and of themselves are the problem?

My understanding wasn't that he used profanity, but he effectively flamed
people. Swearing is just another tool in the toolkit as far as chewing someone
out is concerned, modulo the ones with obvious gender connotations.

~~~
hrkristian
"Flaming" is subjective in my opinion, while profanity isn't. The last
curfuffle to me was really just someone overreacting to typical impersonal
male culture, then a bunch of men overreacting for the fact a woman tried to
disrupt said culture. From there it really just escalated into further
melodrama, completely idiotic.

